# Senior Giveaway



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought of making a quick giveaway for senior members here in intention of respecting and honor them

Planning to pick up few winners, those who will get e~shot leather pouches

Simple rules.

- Should be joined on or before 1st of JUL 2013

- At least 10 post under member name

- Age must be 60+ 

Just post *I'm in *before *24th JUL 2013 **Giveaway ended - announcing the winner in a moment!*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, well, well ... I do believe I qualify on all counts. I'm in!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

So do I, I am In!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im in. Thats really great of you. Thanks for the chance. Id love to get some of those bb pouches down the road some time. Not quite ready yet.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Despite my profile 1Year early me. Dang!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't qualify, but getting there. Good luck to all. Very nice of you, Irfan, to be doing this.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks - John


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

This topic is discriminatory! I protest against this agism! :angrymod: :cursin:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This topic is discriminatory! I protest against this agism! :angrymod: :cursin:



 Pbbbth Sonny! Wait yer turn.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice of you eshot, Seniors Rule! :bowdown:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't think I will make the deadline I got 33 years to wait


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not, Sounds nice and thanks for thinking of us 'Older Gentlemen." Good fortune to all.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope ... no can do.

Nice giveaway Irfan!

Good luck


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Ja ! I qualify, thanks e-shot, I am in ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> Don't think I will make the deadline I got 33 years to wait


deadline ???? hm i like your humor

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> This topic is discriminatory! I protest against this agism! :angrymod: :cursin:


jipp coal me in !

beside somtimes i feel like realy over 60 but thats a completely other story of arthritis,and probably dosent count.

cheers


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

9 more years then im in LOL nice one EYSHOT


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in and old.

Melvin


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess I'm in at 64 years old. Just remember: "Be nice to old people. You want to be an old people some day too." :neener:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Darn I thought the competition was between Charles, Henry and I. Now I have competition! Too many older folks on this forum!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Irfan, I'm in!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice give away Irfan, hope to be still going strong when its my turn.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in..hate to be reminded but I'm in! Thank you sir!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok gentlemen, looks enough participant for draw. So, I'm closing this thread now. thanks for all participant.

Winner will be announce in a moment..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good on you Irfan, being nice to our seniors, respecting their wisdom, and life experience.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all participants. And the winner is..... well I'm really stuck :iono: . How can I pick only one or two winners from bunch of great senior members and left others. So all the participant are winners. Yes... All the 11 participants are getting e~shot leather pouches.


Charles
Dr J
reset
jhinaz
tnflipper52
Arturito
melvin
Bob Holland
rockslinger
curmudgeon
tradspirit










I'll PM all you guys for the shipping address.

I don't know how Charles going to handle virgin cow leather


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

wow!

Very cool Irfan!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Touch of class irfan. Thank you so much for the pouches. Really nice giveaway.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to , , , , , ALL !! Good on ya E.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Total Class Sir! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A class gesture from a classy person! Thanks! May the force be with you.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You're too kind Irfan! Thank you!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I received a bunch in the mail today. You boys are in for a treat.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Very, very cool idea and a superb result...nice guesture.

I have to admit i never imagines we had so many seniors around here. A good feeling somehow, much to learn form the experience of age


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much Irfhan, great and generous decision ... and let me say one more time that your pouches are superb !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Irfan, I can make frames but my pouch making needs a lot of improvement. Greatly appreciated.

Melvin


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As always you are the best.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a first class guy!!! Thanks so much. :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow how generous of you. I wont forget your kindness. Thankyou Irfan


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll qualify in 25 years time!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

WOW! Thank you Irfan, you're very generous. - John


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

First class professionalism! Thank you sir, you are very kind.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to go Ifran! Taken care of da ol dudes!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Two out of three ain't bad, but I guess I'm a couple of decades short


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

May I say Thank You once again. :wave:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

To all the participants your pouches are on the mail. USA & Canada takes about 12-14 days. Others countries bit slower. Pls let me know once you get them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much, e~shot ... I will be on the look-out for the arrival!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Eshot, you are awesome!!! Whaddaguy!!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I will inform you once received. Thank you sir!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A very kind deed of you e~shot


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey e-shoot, Ifran, you are the best, and your pouches are not half bad either.
That being the understatement of all time.

The ones you sent me with the giveaway prize, although doubled up due to my ammo weight, are shooting absolutely excellently and flawlessly.

Consequently I can envisage them as you designed them for target shooting, as being almost perfect.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Btoon said it best, Whaddaguy. Will let you know when the package arrives.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I got a surprise in the mail today. Pouches, pouches, pouches. :bowdown: Thank you for the gifts my friend. Beautiful post card also. Bob in North Carolina, USA.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, it looks like it took 7 days to North Carolina. July 25 - July 31. :thumbsup:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Got mine today too. Thats only 7 working days or 9 total. Not bad.

The pouches came with a nice post card as well as some very nicely made pouches. I will be switching my homemade BB shooter pouch out soon as i can get at it. Cant wait to try them.

Thanks again E-Shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WHOOOPEEE!!!! :ups:

My pouches arrived today! Thanks you soooo much! That was very generous, and I really do appreciate it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I am away from home for a couple of weeks and won't receive my mail until I return......a great big THANK YOU in advance for what awaits me! - John


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

E~Shot is an AMAZING guy!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ....Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No signs as yet, but I have learnt to be patient. SiraLanka is exactly half way around the world from the Cayman Islands.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dr J said:


> No signs as yet, but I have learnt to be patient. SiraLanka is exactly half way around the world from the Cayman Islands.


Yes, Dr. I think you have to be patient, Last time package sent to Arturito took about a month, I guess same time for you too.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Receive the pouches 2 days ago Aug 2nd? Thanks again e-shot, they are really, really nice. The texture of the leather is wonderful, a good non slip grip surface. Thanks friend, you are a first class guy for helping all of us old fossils out. God bless.


----------

